
Voronoi Fracture and Shatter Lab Tests - Blender & Bullet Physics - DanielRibeiro
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIPu9_OGFgc
======
octopus
Do you have any written material (blog posts, tutorials, books ...) about the
theory behind this ?

~~~
DanielRibeiro
The author gives some info[1] on his former video[2], which includes source
code[3]. Other types of this video: <http://www.rtbot.net/voronoi_fracture>

This paper may give some insights and even more digging:
[http://dilbert.engr.ucdavis.edu/~suku/nem/papers/voronoifrac...](http://dilbert.engr.ucdavis.edu/~suku/nem/papers/voronoifracture.pdf)

[1]
[http://bulletphysics.org/Bullet/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=17...](http://bulletphysics.org/Bullet/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=7707)

[2] <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_qVjLGuT6E>

[3]
[http://bulletphysics.org/Bullet/phpBB3/download/file.php?id=...](http://bulletphysics.org/Bullet/phpBB3/download/file.php?id=869&sid=5f37ed2c369a14dbf3df2a9c88760ed8)

